# 6th Annual Giveaway Winner



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

​





​






.​​​
Hey Guys I'm celebrating my 6th year in this marvelous forum on 03rd JUN 2016.

*How to join and rules: *


All the members are allowed to participate including Admin, MODs and Supporting Vendors.
Members must be joined the forum on or before *30th APR 2016* and must have at least *100 posts.*
Just post, "*I'm in"* to participate before 04th JUL 2016 12:00am NY Time. Extended upto 6th JUL


Winner will be chosen by random number generator and will get above Btoon84 design slingshot.


jazz
Genoa Slingshot
Widget
Tony the slinger
treefork
brucered
grappo73
slingshooterPT
StretchandEat
Viper010
Vetryan15
Devil'sRival
BC-Slinger
Phoul Mouth
Ibojoe
Oldbattleaxe
Vly62
Yosemite Sam
kooniu
rockslinger
PorkChopSling
devils son in law
Sinnbad11
JonM
slingshotnew
Beanflip
roirizla
E.G.
Dayhiker
oldmiser
Arber
RyanJL
ImEggscellent85
MakeSlingshots
GreyOwl
Volp
honorary pie
pult421
sandynoobhead
peppermack
you'llshootyereyeout
truthornothing
Quercusuber
JohnKrakatoa
Thank you very much to all for participating in my giveaway and the winner is ......​​





honorary pie​


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

*I'm in*

*OF COURSE..*


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm in!!!
Thank you!


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm in!

Thanks!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm in .


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Beautiful frame and giveaway. Congrats on 6y.

I'm in.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for chance

I'm in


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm in and thanks for the chance appreciate it


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm in.. thanks for the chance


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Congratulations on the 6 years! What an amazing slingshot! Count me in, please. Thank you for the chance & the excitement!


----------



## JackBunyan (Jun 20, 2016)

I can't enter due to post limit but just wanted to comment how beautiful the palm swell is on that frame ????

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

i'm in


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks. Congrats on 6 years.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I am in thanks for the chance. @!

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-SLinger


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm in! That's one hawt looking pickle.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm in!!!!!!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I am *not *in. I just wanted to congratulate you on your anniversary and remark what a nice piece of work that is. Top Shelf.


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm in! I'm very nearly brave enough to try a pfs.


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm in!!! Thank you for the generosity and congrats on 6 years!!


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm *not* in. Just wanted to congratulate on your anniversary


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

I,m in )))


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm In


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm in!! Thank you and congratulations!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm in! Congrats on the 6 yrs and thanks for the chance!!


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm in. Awesome shooter.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm in like Flynn, thanks for the chance on a great looking shooter.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

I' am in !!!! 
Congratulations and thank you very much !


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's a beauty E! Congrats and

I'M IN!!!


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm in. 6 years eh! NICE.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats 

I'm in!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm in, very nice prize I must say

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm in. Thanks man you are the best!!!


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm in my friend!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Almost late........ but

I am in!

Thanks!!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

That's a classy frame, beautiful work.. and since I've been eyeballin' your frames for a while now, I'm IN! Congrats sir.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Im in


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Giveaway extended upto 6th JUL 2016...


----------



## sandynoobhead (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm in!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm in! Thanks for the chance at a beautiful shooter and congrats on the anniversary!!!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Count me in if its not too late and thanks


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, well, my friend!!!!

So GLAD to see you here!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS on your 6th Forum year!!

You deserve all the accolades for your participation here. You're already a LEGEND on the slingshot world!!!

And now, without any further ado ...I'M IN too!!!!

Best regards, my friend!!!

Q


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Congratulations man! I wish you a very nice cakeday!

I am in  Good luck all.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Pls check out the first page for the winner... http://slingshotforum.com/topic/51186-6th-annual-giveaway-winner/?p=634770


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Congratulations Honorary Pie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Winner winner chicken dinner....congrats pie!!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Congrats to the winner!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Congratulations Honorary Pie!

EShot thanks for the chance and the excitement! Very generous of you.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Congrats, beautiful frame.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Wow! I'm super Lucky! E-Shot frames are always beautiful, I'm ecstatic to get a frame from an important maker of our times! I'll have to post a giveaway soon, I've too often been on the recieving end of generosity! Thanks Sir, I can't wait!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Congrats on winning the frame @honorary pie and a big thanks to @e~shot for running this amazing giveaway.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Congrats honorary pie... Have lot of fun with it


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats honorary pie 

Thanks e~shot for opportunity


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

Congratulations honorary pie! Looks like a beautiful shooter! Thanks for the chance, e~shot!


----------

